# Makeup air through ash cleanout?



## yenrac (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to install a vented NG insert in our fireplace.  The FP is on an exterior wall; ash cleanout is outdoors.  Can I get combustion air from/through the ash cleanout instead of from up the chimney?  (I would still run the exhaust liner up the chimney.)  Is there any brand of insert which accomodates this idea?
Thanks.
Yenrac


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to install a vented NG insert in our fireplace.  The FP is on an exterior wall; ash cleanout is outdoors.  Can I get combustion air from/through the ash cleanout instead of from up the chimney?  (I would still run the exhaust liner up the chimney.)  Is there any brand of insert which accomodates this idea?

Is there a valid reason why you'd wanna do it? 
I suppose you could make an adapter, but if you're gonna run ONE liner up the flue, you might as 
well run em both & block off the ash dump with insulation...
Nobody makes an insert that gets fresh air in that manner that I know of...


----------



## yenrac (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks DAKSY.  No valid reason.  Just seemed like a neat idea.  Also it seemed like it would be cheaper.
You seem to know what you're talking about - are you in the business of gas inserts.?  I'm in the Guilderland NY area; have not yet looked for a source for a unit.

yenrac.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey yenrac...
Yep. I'm in the business...
In Albany, coupla miles from Guilderland...
I PMed you with the details...
PM me back if you want more info on how to install these units...


----------

